
Flat Design vs. Material Design – what's it all about? - areknawo
https://areknawo.com/flat-design-vs-material-design-whats-it-all-about/
======
Aaronmacaron
Is there ever going to be a radically new design system that is not an
iteration of another design system? I really can't think of anything that
could be done fundementally different about UI design but I also can't image
that it's going to stay the same for ever. Does anyone know of a design trend
that's entirely new?

